# صيانة الضواغط التردديه



## aly yousef (22 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجوا من الساده المهندسين ان يمدونا بما هو متاح من اعمال للصيانه الوقائيه للضواغط التردديه وكيف يمكن فكها وتركيبها والتشغيل:63:


----------



## otto (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخطوات الكاملة لصيانة الضاغط الترددى*

*السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم تختلف انواع الضواغط الترديية حسب الموديل والضغط ..فمن المعروف ان الضواغط الترديية تستخدم للحصول على ضغط مرتفع مع كمية هواء اقل من التى تضغطها الضواغط الحلزونية لتصل الى 300 بار كما فى بعض الضواغط التى تستخدم لاغراض التنفس وفى رياضة الغطس ..حيث يتم تعبئة اسطوانات الغطس عند 220 بار او عند تعبئة اسطوانات الاطفاء فهى تحتاج هذا الضغط .ومعظم الاغراض الصناعية من 4 حتى 40 بار

لذذا ساقوم بشرح ما يتم عند اجراء عمرة كاملة لاى ضاغط حلزونى عادى كالاتى :
1- تغيير البلوف Suction and discharge valves ..وللاسف فهى لها العديد من الاشكال حسب موديل الضاغط...لكل منه تصميمه ..لذا يجب الرجوع الى المانوال عند تغييرها ويجب مراعاه النظافة الكاملة عند التغيير فيجب غسل جميع الاجزاء بالبنزين وتنظيفها بالهواء..وبعد تغيير البلف يجب ان تتاكد من انه تم تثبيته بصورة صحيحة بمعنى اذا كان هناك سوتسة بين اجزاء البلف يجب ان يكون الجزء المركب عليها يتحرك بحرية. حيث انه اذا كان عالق وتم تركيبه وتشغيل الضاغط ستجد انه لا يسحب هواء بل يرد الهواء وستلاحظها جيدا اذا كان بلف المرحلة الاولىوذلك عند وضع يدك على مكان سحب الهواء عند نزع فاتر الهواء.ستج انه يرد الهواء
2- الجوانات Gaskets اذا كان لديك الجوانات الاصلية فقم بتركيبها وانت مطمئن اما اذا كنت مضطرا لان تصنع جوان فيجب ان تصنع جوان حرارى..لكى تستطيع تحمل درجات الحراة حتى لا يضرب الجوان.
3- البساتم Piston اذا وجدت اى تسلخات فى البساتم او اى شروخ يجب تغيير البستم وعند نزع البستم يتم نزع التيلة من على البنز وهو الجزء الذى يثبت البستم فى البيلات Connecting rod وعند تركيب البستم قم بتزييت البنز قبل تركيبه ثم قم بتركيب التيلة وتاكد انها مثبتة جيدا فى المجرى الخاص بها .
4- الشنابرPiston Rings وهى التى تركب على البستم وتكون عادة تلات شنابر الاسفل يكون خاص بكبس الزيت و ويجب تغييرهم عند اجراء العمرة ويراعى تنظيف المجرى الخاص بهم جيدا 
5- الشمايز - السلندر Cylinders :يجب النظر بالعين داخل تجويفها لملاحظة وجود اى تسلخات او شروخات او تشققات واذا وجدت قم بتغييرها ولا تقم بخرطها على المخرطة ..ويلاحظ فى اى سلندر جديدة وجود علامات machining داخل التجويف الدخلى للاسطوانة وهى خصوط طويلة رفيعة تدل على جودة سطح الاسطوانة الداخلى ويجب تغطية سطح الاسطوانة بالزيت عند تركيب البستم بها. 
6- Connecting rods وهى التى تقوم بنقل الحركة من عمود الكرنك الى البساتم اذا كانت متصلة بالبساتم وعمود الكرنك ب بلى Bearing فلا داعى لتغييره الا اذا كانت هناك حاجة لذلك اما اذا كانت مثبة على سبايك فيجب ان تتاكد من جودة السبيكة وعادة فى الانواع العادية من الضواغط يتم تغيير البيل Conn. rod كاملا.
7- بالنظر الى عمود الكرنك Crank Shaft وهو العضو الرئيسى المسئول عن الحركة يجب التاكد من البلى الخاص بيه المتبت عليه فى جسم الضاغط وفى بعض الاحيان يكون العمود مكسورا ويتم تغييره مباشرة ولا يوصى بخرطه على مخرطه لصعوبة ذلك وايضا لعامل المخاطرة.

وهذه هى الاجزاء والخطوات الرئيسية لاجراء عمرة كاملة لاى ضاغط هواء ترددى وهناك بعض الارشادات العامة وهى:
1- تاكد من منسوب الزيت فى الضاغط 
2-تاكد من اتجاه الدوران وخصوصا اذا انقطع التيار الكهربى عن الوحدة او المصنع كاملا حيت ان اتجاه الدوران هو المسئول عن دفع الهواء الى الضاغط وبالتالى عملية التبريد وفى بعض الموديلات التى يوجد بها طرمبة تزييت يكون المسئول عن ادارتها وفاذا درات عكس الاتجاه لن تعمل الطرمبة وبالتالى ها يقفش الضاغط 
3- تاكد من جودة الكاوتش Dampers المثبت عليها قاعدة الضاغط وهى المسئولة عن تقليل الاهتزازات .
4- تاكد من نظافة فلتر الهواء وعدم انسداده
5- عدم وجود اى تسريبات فى الوصلات حيت ان بعض التسريبات من الممكن ان تودى الى تقليل الضغط وبالتالى اطالة فترة عمل الضاغط
6ز تاكد من نظافة السربنتينة وعدم وجود اى تسريبات بها
7-تاكد من جودة السير المستخدم ومدى شدته حيت عند ارتخاء السير سيصدر صوتا عاليا

ارجو ان اكون اضفت فى هذا الموضوع ومعذرة لعدم ارفاقى اى صور او رسومات توضيحية لعدم تمكنى من ذلك وبالتوفيق دائما باذن الله

*


----------



## aly yousef (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهندس otto على المجهود العظيم ده وأمن الساده المهندسين ان وجد اضافه جديده بخصوص الموضوع ان يفيدنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## reda sarhan (26 يوليو 2011)

أخى العزيز
أود معرفة مواعيد العمرة هل عند عدد ساعات معين ام عند سماع صوت غريب


----------



## elmuthana algaali (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور ياباش مهندس على العمل الرائع


----------



## alshehri1989 (21 مايو 2012)

شكراا على المعلومات القيمة

عندي سؤال:

ماهي الاسباب التي تجعل عمود الكرنك ينكسر؟​


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز :
يمكنك تحميل الكتب التالية عن الكبسات بانواعها:
Reciprocating Compressors Part.1 - Part.2
Introduction to Compression Equipments
Rotary Compressors
Dynamic Compressors Part.1 - Part.2

ولا تنسانا في دعاءك ..


----------



## alshehri1989 (21 مايو 2012)

الله يعطيككك العافية شي رائع جداا​


----------



## NOC_engineer (22 مايو 2012)

alshehri1989 قال:


> الله يعطيككك العافية شي رائع جداا​


تسلم اخي العزيز .. نتمنى لكم الفائدة مع هذه الكتب.


----------



## mustafatel (23 مايو 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## aly_zz (26 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 مايو 2012)

أشكر جميع الأخوة الأعضاء .. على الردود اللطيفة ..


----------



## الحضيري (29 مايو 2012)

*المهم* *في كل اله ميكانيكية بالطبع هو كتيب التشغيل دليل الصانع فكرة الميكانيكة قد تكون واحد ولكن لكل صانع مسار خاص في التركيب والتشغيل والصيانة وكل ما تحتاج اليه*


----------



## mostafa_mobset (30 مايو 2012)

بجد الف شكر وتسلم ايدك


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fareada (12 يونيو 2013)

أخى الكريم هى الضواغط الحلزونية يوجد بها بساتم


----------



## مى حريرى (16 يونيو 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

